

Wireless charging is useless, until its essential - farmerliao
http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/28/wireless-charging-is-useless-until-its-essential/

======
lutusp
Your title: "Wireless charging is useless, until its essential"

The article's title: "Wireless charging is useless — until it’s essential"

See the difference? Please ... _please_ ... don't try to type titles, _copy
them_. Don't contribute to illiteracy.

